# Deca 400mg/ml



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey guys I started 500mg enanthate split into two doses along with 400mg deca per week one dose. I've never used deca or any migh mg/ml stuff before. I decided that since the deca is high mg/ml I would take advantage of switching off glutes each week since they can take the worst beating....anyhow with a 1.5" 23g pushing the deca was like trying to push honey through the needle. Is this normal for this stuff? I know the oil appears thicker then test, but I warmed them both in the sink in HOT water before injecting. Anyways I'm really stoked about this cycle and can't wait to get deeper into it. Later on I am going to add in T3 and clen to shed some BF and I hope to gain LBM with a moderate 4000ish calorie diet...I will adjust as needed the diet to get the results. Any cycle comments or comments on the tough injection would be great. If things rock I may even throw in 50mg ED winny for last four weeks of cycle....but that is just a thought way back in my mind...cycle is going to be a 12 weeker ending the deca at week 10. Thanks guys as always.  

Hey also after pulling out of my glute for the first injection ever to bleed this one gushed....I'm sure it wasn't really a LOT of blood....but I needed a rag rather then the alcohol pad I normally put on it after shooting....Is it common to hit big veins in the ass like that? Or am I just lucky guy?


----------



## LAM (Nov 13, 2004)

never used Deca but I have seen it in varying degrees of thickness.  it must be pretty thick because I'm doing quad shots with test enan right now using a 25 g with no problem.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah it seems pretty thick, but not much thicker then the 200mg/ml deca that I have. I have never used it so I don't know how it shoots....I did the enanthate shot into the quad and it went well using a 1" 25g so maybe its a deca thing?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2004)

Depends on the oil they used really, I still use 25g and sometimes its really a pain, sometimes its not.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2004)

TM, I'm using SL deca 200mg/ml right now and YES, it is a bitch to push it thru a small gauge pin.  You think 23g is bad, try a 25g .


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 13, 2004)

I just finished my cycle which included 600mg of deca and used a 21 with no problems. yes its thick but seems to shoot easy with a 21 pin


----------



## Mudge (Nov 13, 2004)

21s are big though, scar tissue becomes an issue. I am about to start doing EOD shots again (tren acetate) and I'll be using 25s still.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 13, 2004)

I draw with 20s and those are fucking HUGE. I wouldn't stick myself with that for nothing...it hurts just looking or thinking about it. The only reason I push with 23s is for glute shots. For me its not easy to twist myself around to do the shots, and I don't like having to hold the uncomfortable position for too long....everything else I do is 25g to avoid scar tissue and pain.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> TM, I'm using SL deca 200mg/ml right now and YES, it is a bitch to push it thru a small gauge pin.  You think 23g is bad, try a 25g .




Sweet JD...atleast now I know its not just my stuff...I don't know if the SL 400mg/ml stuff is any thicker, but I actually had to squeeze hard to get the shit to go. The SL prop I used for a little while before went in nice and easy..SL enanthate just a little harder, but nothing like deca. I'm really liking the idea of only shooting the deca at 1cc once per week. I am only shooting my enanthate 1cc twice a week. So this should be nicer then the EOD prop injections. That got old fairly quick. The prop injections were a breeze but I would stay sore for like 3 days afterwards...I hope the enanthate is not like that...the prop didn't really get sore in the glutes so I don't expect the deca even at high mg/ml to get too sore either. We'll see. I am going to run some arimidex but I don't know when is the best time to start using it since I am on a longer ester. I don't want to start taking it before its needed, and I don't want to start it too late. I want to avoid using my Nolvadex until PCT. So I am going to try to use the Arimidex to avoid water retention and gyno through the cycle and save my Nolva for PCT. I have 15,000iu of HCG on hand so I have yet to plan exactly when I am going to start using that. I was thinking about half way through the cycle running it 500iu E4D for the last 6 weeks then wait two weeks and start nolva for PCT...then I am not sure how long I should run the Arimidex for...should I stop that when I start the nolva...or after my last injection of test? Thanks guys.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Sweet JD...atleast now I know its not just my stuff...I don't know if the SL 400mg/ml stuff is any thicker, but I actually had to squeeze hard to get the shit to go. The SL prop I used for a little while before went in nice and easy..SL enanthate just a little harder, but nothing like deca. I'm really liking the idea of only shooting the deca at 1cc once per week. I am only shooting my enanthate 1cc twice a week. So this should be nicer then the EOD prop injections. That got old fairly quick. The prop injections were a breeze but I would stay sore for like 3 days afterwards...I hope the enanthate is not like that...the prop didn't really get sore in the glutes so I don't expect the deca even at high mg/ml to get too sore either. We'll see. I am going to run some arimidex but I don't know when is the best time to start using it since I am on a longer ester. I don't want to start taking it before its needed, and I don't want to start it too late. I want to avoid using my Nolvadex until PCT. So I am going to try to use the Arimidex to avoid water retention and gyno through the cycle and save my Nolva for PCT. I have 15,000iu of HCG on hand so I have yet to plan exactly when I am going to start using that. I was thinking about half way through the cycle running it 500iu E4D for the last 6 weeks then wait two weeks and start nolva for PCT...then I am not sure how long I should run the Arimidex for...should I stop that when I start the nolva...or after my last injection of test? Thanks guys.


Yeah thats been my experience so far also.  Prop has the lowest viscosity, enanthate in the middle, and deca the highest.  I'm psycho.  I mix deca and prop in the syringe and do eod injections.  The deca for me, eliminates the soreness of prop, and the prop helps thin out the deca.  

Since I started with dbol/test prop/deca, I started a-dex about 5 days into the cycle.  Good thing too, because the dbol bloated me up quick.  I started the hcg two weeks in and do 250 iu's on Monday and Thursday.  I was afraid of deca dick, but so far (I'm starting week 7 of a 12 weeker), I have plenty of sex drive and erectional fortitude .

I would stop the a-dex a week after the last enanthate injection.  Then start the nolva two weeks after the last enanthate injection.  No need to start pct until the ester is out of your system, which is approximately two weeks for test enanthate.  I would also stop the deca two weeks before the test.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks JD for the insight on your cycle....I am going to wait to use the Arimidex until the one week mark. Then I'll stop a week after the last injection. Then start my nolva two weeks after last injection. I am going to use my HCG for the last 4 weeks 500ui E4D. I'll see how that works out...I am stopping the deca on week 10 of 12.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2004)

I going to for sure keep the deca 400 reserved to only glute shots....its made my glutes more sore then prop did...so I bet shooting it anywhere else is asking for major soreness....my glute got pretty sore and its now day 3 and its still sore but amost better....my glute really didn't get sore with prop like my delts and quads did.


----------

